# lennox gas fireplace



## matt9855 (Mar 21, 2009)

when I first turn on the fireplace I get a little boom when the flame ignites. is this normal???  also it has been doing this since it was new.


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 21, 2009)

Depends on what you call little. Some fireplace make a little "poof" when they start or even a very small boom. Mostly this only happens on LP gas. A severe delayed ignition can blow the screen across the room and bow the glass frame. How long does it take for the burner to ignite after you flip the switch?


----------



## matt9855 (Mar 22, 2009)

the burner lights right away, it is a natural gas fireplace and it is probley a big poof or a small boom when it lights


----------



## trafick (Mar 22, 2009)

I know mine makes a small boom or kind of a loud whooshing noise on startup.  I figure it's just the gas lighting all around the burner, kind of like when you light the burner on a gas stove, makes that sort of noise.  BTW I'm using natural gas also.


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have seen them start to light, suck back then poof and go on with a little force. This can be caused by the orifce not aiming directly into the burner tube, among other things.

To me it does not seem that it is dangerous but I cannot guage that from here. Your best bet is to have a pro do a full inspection on the unit. A gas fireplace is not something to screw around with.


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 22, 2009)

matt9855 said:
			
		

> when I first turn on the fireplace I get a little boom when the flame ignites. is this normal???  also it has been doing this since it was new.



Hi Matt,
 Do yourself and your family a favor and have a technician check it out for safety's sake. 
 A "Hard" ignition is usually on units that are propane fueled like JTP stated. This is odd for natural gas.
 It is not "Delayed Ignition", if the unit likes as soon as you flip the switch to turn it on.
 If everything is correct you should probably get a slight "whoose" sound from the pilot light lighting gas comming out of the burner ports as the flame makes it's way around the burner. 
 I had three Heat & Glow Propane inserts that "Boomed" loud enough to rattle the windows in the house and be heard on the outside. No dealer or Heat & Glow Technician could solve the problem.
 My Jotul Stove lights as smooth as silk.
 A Heat & Glow Tiarra II Stove sold by the same dealer that sold my insert in the Poconos of Pa. had the glass blow out because of this and yes their were injuries and property damage.
 This is not a problem one should play around with. Please have it checked out ASAP!

John


----------

